
Who Becomes an Inventor in America? [pdf] - MaysonL
http://www.equality-of-opportunity.org/assets/documents/inventors_paper.pdf
======
godelmachine
TL;DR -

1) Children from high-income (top 1%) families are ten times as likely to
become inventors

2) Exposure to innovation during childhood has significant causal effects on
children’s propensities to become inventors

3) The financial returns to inventions are extremely skewed and highly
correlated with their scientific impact (Which basically means your product
gotta sell good)

------
gabrielrondon
amazing paper. Thanks for sharing.

